# Multiple orgasms



## Equis

Im curious on how many ladies here have multiple orgasms.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Kind of odd. Why are you asking? Just that you’re very new here so....a little more info on where you are coming from would help.


----------



## sunsetmist

I read your original thread--not later ones. Your husband has a history of rejecting you with a vengance, had a drunken ONS, and ignores your needs. You seem to keep making an effort. What have I missed? Does this history relate to your question?


----------



## NobodySpecial

Ladies Lounge should be renamed to place where men will come to post on a Ladies' thread to vent. OP, I hope you ignore.


To the question at hand, multi-O all the time. I am curious about the question. Why do you ask?


----------



## Spicy

Yes, I do.


----------



## EveningThoughts

No I don't.
I rarely come with my husband once unless I use a vibrator. 
But alone I can come more than once if I have the time.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

NobodySpecial said:


> Ladies Lounge should be renamed to place where men will come to post on a Ladies' thread to vent. OP, I hope you ignore.
> 
> 
> To the question at hand, multi-O all the time. I am curious about the question. Why do you ask?


Hmmmm.... 

I see five responses (prior to this inquiry, which is not a vent), and as far as I know, all five of those responses are from women.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Equis said:


> Im curious on how many ladies here have multiple orgasms.


Why? Is it for the book you're writing? :grin2:


----------



## FMLuder1013

Yes I have

But I’m a man so.....lol


----------



## NobodySpecial

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> I see five responses (prior to this inquiry, which is not a vent), and as far as I know, all five of those responses are from women.


Ahhhh. The beauty of a moderated forum.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

NobodySpecial said:


> Ahhhh. The beauty of a moderated forum.


So are you saying a bunch of dudes hopped on here and ranted but the mods removed those posts before I read this thread?
(Apologies to OP for the hopefully brief TJ)


----------



## NobodySpecial

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> So are you saying a bunch of dudes hopped on here and ranted but the mods removed those posts before I read this thread?
> (Apologies to OP for the hopefully brief TJ)


Yes. A couple.


----------



## Mr.Married

NobodySpecial said:


> Yes. A couple.


Incorrect ..... I made a joke that my wife is only multiple with the Mastercard in her hand ..... You know like haha...joke ..haha..

I guess some humor is taken as ranting. To each their own ... humor .... or lack there of.


----------



## aine

No orgasms from PIV but other ways yes. One at a time is enough for me, going for seconds is uncomfortable.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Dear W does. Kind of our thing on Saturday mid mornings.

If that helps.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Mr.Married said:


> Incorrect ..... I made a joke that my wife is only multiple with the Mastercard in her hand ..... You know like haha...joke ..haha..
> 
> I guess some humor is taken as ranting. To each their own ... humor .... or lack there of.


How would the OP know that? Do you think people follow you around? She was asking about something. And you came on here with a total thread jack. ... I mean besides not funny.


----------



## Mr.Married

NobodySpecial said:


> How would the OP know that? Do you think people follow you around? She was asking about something. And you came on here with a total thread jack. ... I mean besides not funny.


I think right about now you could use a ...uuuuummmm.....Mastercard. Yeah I guess the slogan is right "Some things money can't buy."

Lighten up girlie ..... I'm just playing around. :wink2:


----------



## NobodySpecial

Mr.Married said:


> I think right about now you could use a ...uuuuummmm.....Mastercard. Yeah I guess the slogan is right "Some things money can't buy."
> 
> Lighten up girlie ..... I'm just playing around. :wink2:


What do you mean? I should smile more? I look prettier that way? I dunno, maybe I am just a nasty woman with cankles. Or maybe you are not funny. And maybe it is not helpful to the OP to insinuate that women only get horny by money.


----------



## FMLuder1013

I am loving the awkward tension I can feel coming from this thread lol


----------



## personofinterest

To answer your question, I can. However, it is never a "goal" of my husband or me. Which is probably while I can.


----------



## Taxman

My wife is post menopausal, and is experiencing something that we are researching at this time. Her desire and her orgasmic capacity has skyrocketed in the past several years. We have a joke that I can blow out in the next room, and she will orgasm. Apparently this is not an unknown phenomenon. A US former tennis star ended her last marriage, and entered into an affair after her menopause ended, and her energy, desire and etc did the same. (When I showed my wife the article, she said that everything matched her, except for leaving a husband (he wasn't up for the new physicality-she moved onto another retired athlete)


----------



## Vinnydee

My wife can keep having them until she physically is exhausted or sore. 17 in one night is her record in our much younger years. 
Most of the girls I had sex with in the past had multiple orgasms. I think a lot has to do with the guy and the chemistry between him and the girl. The only girl who never had a multiple orgasm is my ex fiancé. She is now married to a girl and has them.


----------



## alexalives4him35

Multiple “O”. Newer experience but yes.


----------



## Equis

Well... I was told that it's not very common, so I was curious. I can have orgasms with my current partner until I'm literally exhausted. They get stronger and stronger each time after the first. 


I've actually been a member for over 6 years. 



As for my husband and I, we seperated and I am very happy with my current partner. The marriage itself died a long time ago for me.


----------



## StarFires

You were told it's not very common? Who told you that and how do they know?

Multiple orgasms isn't what some people seem to think. Aine responded that she prefers one at a time, for example (no disrespect to you, Aine :ezpi_wink1. Multiple only means you have at least one subsequent orgasm after the first one. Each one varies in intensity, with usually the subsequent one(s) being stronger (and they sometimes last longer) than the first.

Yes, I have multiple orgasms as often as I want, depending on whether we both feel like continuing, which we normally do but crap happens on occasion. I'm usually spent after the 3rd one, and sometimes he insists on putting me to sleep, which means there is a 4th or even 5th one. I hate going 5 times, so he makes it really special.

To Taxman, I am also post-menopausal, and my husband is very much enjoying it errrr when he can keep up. lol


----------



## ConanHub

Mrs. Conan has been able to have 3 sometimes.

She is pretty much guaranteed one. It isn't extremely hard to give her the second but the third takes a lot of technique and everything has to align.

Her orgasms are extreme, however, and actually physically very demanding for the most part.

She rarely has mild ones but Earth shattering O's that resemble seizures.

The few times I have worked her to the terrible and wonderful third, she was no damn good for between 6-12 hours afterwards.


----------



## AVR1962

Taxman said:


> My wife is post menopausal, and is experiencing something that we are researching at this time. Her desire and her orgasmic capacity has skyrocketed in the past several years. We have a joke that I can blow out in the next room, and she will orgasm. Apparently this is not an unknown phenomenon. A US former tennis star ended her last marriage, and entered into an affair after her menopause ended, and her energy, desire and etc did the same. (When I showed my wife the article, she said that everything matched her, except for leaving a husband (he wasn't up for the new physicality-she moved onto another retired athlete)


It isn't uncommon, I think that is why we have "cougars." I am in the boat with your wife and feel like my exhusband was when he was very young. My desire is extremely high. I am 56 and to have more than one organism is easy.


----------



## ConanHub

AVR1962 said:


> It isn't uncommon, I think that is why we have "cougars." I am in the boat with your wife and feel like my exhusband was when he was very young. My desire is extremely high. I am 56 and to have more than one organism is easy.


You can still have organisms???:wink2:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

ConanHub said:


> You can still have organisms???:wink2:


Of course. Cougars are organisms.


----------



## Taxman

AVR1962 said:


> It isn't uncommon, I think that is why we have "cougars." I am in the boat with your wife and feel like my exhusband was when he was very young. My desire is extremely high. I am 56 and to have more than one organism is easy.


We are not talking one or two orgasms a session. My wife wears an exercise tracker, and has forgotten to take it off. Literally, on the heart rate monitor, when we do a graph download, we can see her orgasms. She loses count. According to the heart rate indicator, the peaks during the session ran close to twenty. I have heard this called PMZ post menopausal zing. My only concern is I hope that this never goes away. We were good in our 20's and 30's, increased a little in our 40's and 50's, but our 60's? Holy mackerel, never expected this, and it has sent me into the gym, a lot. Gotta keep up with her.

What is even more interesting is that there may be a genetic link to all of this. My in-laws were still very active well into their 80's (my SIL worked around the corner from them, and would go at lunch and check on them...more than once, she walked in on a VERY embarrassing situation. Then of course, there was her grandma, who was widowed in her 30's, then again in her '80's, and had a few boyfriends before cashing it in in her '90s. Hey, if this is all true, my wife should have a word or two with our daughter.


----------



## AVR1962

ConanHub said:


> You can still have organisms???:wink2:


LOL!!!! Multiple....thank goodness!!!


----------



## Satisfied Mind

My wife has multiple orgasms - usually 5-6 at a time. If she is only able to have one or two during sex, she may reach for the vibe and go for a few more.

The downside for me (yeah, poor me) is that once she's had multiple orgasms, she is uninterested in going a second round.


----------



## Girl_power

Not me.


----------



## Tomara

I think I am a one and done gal. Now explain to me if the first orgasm last a long time??? Is multiple from a calm state over and over? Or is it one that can last several minutes? 

I really don’t care if it’s called a multiple orgasm or one. If my partner and I enjoy what has taken place, who cares?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukedog

I'm kind of a one and done gal too. It would take me a while to get worked up to a second one. But I haven't ever really had a good partner and had a marathon sex session in order to experience multiples. I could maybe do it on my own, but I need time in between.


----------



## MaiChi

Equis said:


> Im curious on how many ladies here have multiple orgasms.


I am sure it is just one long orgasm lasting several minutes and having crests and troughs of different durations and messing with your whole body and leaving you exhausted and only good for one thing, SLEEP.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

MaiChi said:


> I am sure it is just one long orgasm lasting several minutes and having crests and troughs of different durations and messing with your whole body and leaving you exhausted and only good for one thing, SLEEP.


Respectfully, no.

Multiple orgasms really are just that. There are breaks in action, starting again, in various iterations for many women.

DW and I during weekend sex regularly have long late morning encounters with multiples for her. 

Sometimes with intermission for a drink, or as we put Alexa to various tests, in between her up to six orgasms in an hour/two hour romantic encounter.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Respectfully, no.
> 
> Multiple orgasms really are just that. There are breaks in action, starting again, in various iterations for many women.
> 
> DW and I during weekend sex regularly have long late morning encounters with multiples for her.
> 
> Sometimes with intermission for a drink, or as we put Alexa to various tests, in between her up to six orgasms in an hour/two hour romantic encounter.


I have had both, one hard one after another and six, then none, then 3, then none... But I don't really count. I am guessing.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Well this is the internet. So naturally every man here gives his woman multiple crazy orgasms until she's too tired and sore to continue. Plus we all have 9" hogs that are extremely girthy too.


----------



## Tiggy!

TheDudeLebowski said:


> Well this is the internet. So naturally every man here gives his woman multiple crazy orgasms until she's too tired and sore to continue. Plus we all have 9" hogs that are extremely girthy too.


Or you can give them to yourself.


----------



## Tiggy!

Always been a multiple O girl, only one and done girl if it's a very powerful O.


----------



## Taxman

My wife is extremely multi-orgasmic. She was not always this way. Sure, she would have 2 sometimes 3 from year 1 through to year 38, then when menopause ended, she started going off once every few minutes. That combined with us being in the best shape of our lives, and having the freedom that having grown children and fairly secure careers brings, adds up to us going once every other day, as opposed to the once a week/every other week that characterized our sex life for many years.


----------



## MaiChi

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Respectfully, no.
> 
> Multiple orgasms really are just that. There are breaks in action, starting again, in various iterations for many women.
> 
> DW and I during weekend sex regularly have long late morning encounters with multiples for her.
> 
> Sometimes with intermission for a drink, or as we put Alexa to various tests, in between her up to six orgasms in an hour/two hour romantic encounter.


One long and debilitating one with ups and downs followed by sound sleep. If we do more sex after sleeping, I would not count that as part of any multiple but another singular. Before children, during the bonding years We did a lot of bonding, like several times per day. But I would say each time is its own. I get very thirsty and hungry soon after and I need to nap. 

Maybe I am on my own on that.


----------



## Talk2Me

If I give my g/f squirting orgasms she can cum 10-15 times pretty easily. She usually will orgasm a few times during intercourse and depending on what she wants I will give her several more after. However, if she has a strong clitoral orgasm she usually doesn't want to be touched any more.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski

Every man in this thread...

"I have no problem getting my woman off endlessly"

Also every man in here in the Sex In Marriage forum

"Anyone know where I can get some cheap knockoff Viagra online?"

Lmao.


----------



## woodyh

My wife has them nearly every time we have sex. There are two kinds actually, one where she takes a small, no stimulation break for about 30 seconds, and goes for another one. The second orgasm is always stronger than the first. The third is really intense, then she is done. 

The other kind is where stimulation doesn't stop after the first orgasm and she comes in waves, never really stopping. I have timed this from a clock near the bed and these can last from 2 to 4 minutes. Afterwards, she is completely done and can barely move.


----------



## SkiLifer

My wife cannot have internal orgasms but usually cums 5-6 times when masturbating on her own


----------



## SecondWind

When I want to I do, but normally one is enough.


----------

